# What are the differences in Torrington Pedals? Esp. #6?



## popawheelie (Feb 19, 2012)

I've seen Torrington 6's, but I am "used" to the Torrington 8's and 10's. What is the difference between each designation number? Width, depth, etc.?
Mike Siddons


----------



## npence (Feb 19, 2012)

No.6 are girls pedals and that 6 might be a 9. And the difference I seen in 8 and 10's are the blocks are different.


----------



## popawheelie (Feb 19, 2012)

*What difference did you find?*



npence said:


> No.6 are girls pedals and that 6 might be a 9. And the difference I seen in 8 and 10's are the blocks are different.




The Torrington 6's are advertized as such, so they are not 9's.

You say you have seen a difference in 8's and 10s, and that the blocks are Different.  What difference do you find? 

Mike Siddons my.ironwork@verizon.net


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 20, 2012)

popawheelie said:


> The Torrington 6's are advertized as such, so they are not 9's.
> 
> You say you have seen a difference in 8's and 10s, and that the blocks are Different.  What difference do you find?
> 
> Mike Siddons my.ironwork@verizon.net




Hey Mike,
I will email a pic of each to you. Did you ever get the serial number off that twinbar?
Ivo


----------



## Barkeep (Feb 20, 2012)

If your willing to post those pictures here i would also like to see a side by side comparison of the different torringtons.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 20, 2012)

*10's and 8's*



Barkeep said:


> If your willing to post those pictures here i would also like to see a side by side comparison of the different torringtons.






Tens on left, the cap end reads 10, cap reads 8 on right. The blocks are 4" on both,  beefier blocks and shape variation on ten's


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 20, 2012)

Torrington #6 pedals are men's pedals with 4" long smaller sized blocks, not women's pedals and are economical replacement pedals meaning they are not serviceable and designed to compete with the Wald econo pedals. The #9 is the women's version of the #8 pedal but with the 3-3/4" blocks.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 20, 2012)

*No 11's*

I came accross some torrington #11's today, they are on a '37 schwinn hollywood, they look like shorter #8's


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 20, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> I came accross some torrington #11's today, they are on a '37 schwinn hollywood, they look like shorter #8's




They are actually women's version of the Torrington #10 with the 1" square blocks. #6s #8s and #9s use the smaller 3/4 square blocks.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 20, 2012)

old hotrod said:


> They are actually women's version of the Torrington #10 with the 1" square blocks. #6s #8s and #9s use the smaller 3/4 square blocks.




Good call Old Hotrod, more petite version of ten's


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 29, 2012)

Would an original 1948 Schwinn B6 have Torrington #8 or #10 pedals?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 29, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> Would an original 1948 Schwinn B6 have Torrington #8 or #10 pedals?




Most likely it would have #10's because these were deluxe bikes.


----------



## bikiba (Dec 19, 2015)

old hotrod said:


> Torrington #6 pedals are men's pedals with 4" long smaller sized blocks, not women's pedals and are economical replacement pedals meaning they are not serviceable and designed to compete with the Wald econo pedals. The #9 is the women's version of the #8 pedal but with the 3-3/4" blocks.




I keep seeing Torrington 6's being advertised as women's pedals?

i thought the numbering worked as such where the men's pedals in the 30s-50s were the even .... 4/6/8/10 and the woman's equivalents were 3/5/7/9/11


----------

